# All male hap/peacock - how do I get the best coloured males?



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok so i have a 6x18x18 running which im keeping an all male hap/peacock tank.

So far i have 1 Nimbo. Fusco, 1 Nimbo. Venustus and 1 Didichromis Compressiceps.

Im looking at adding some more fish to the mix, but im wondering whats the best way to go about this. The above mentioned fish are all 4-5 in.

Should I add groups of juvies, say 3 or 4 of a species, at a time and then when i get a coloured up male take the others out?

Or should i take my chances and add 3 or 4 fish of different species (choose the most likely males from the lot) and add them.

Or buy groups of juvies and grow them out a bit in my 3x18x18 until i get a coloured up male and transfer him into the 6 footer?

Any opinions/suggestions welcome 

Ta,

Darren


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Since having a single females fish in a group of males can turn your tank into a meat grinder (been there before) overnight. The safest thing is to try to get fish that have just begun to change to male coloration. I couldn't afford to buy adult, fully colored males to stock the tank, so I just started checking in at all my LFS to check ont he stock, I would watch the tanks to see if any body was developing some faint egg spots or that blueish sheen males get before they actually show color. When I would find one I would get it. I found it best to put the in a smaller separate tank (I use a 29g) for a little while until I can manage a small group. Then I move them to the main tank as a group so nobody gets eaten the first night.

An all male tank can take a good bit of time to get filled up (unless you want to go out and get all the fish as adults). Even then, sometimes persionalities don't mesh well, so be prepared for playing musical fish until you get the right mix. Of course the larger your tank, the easier it is to introduce new fish. I am working with a 55g so I have a lot less elbow room than you.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah basically you will have males struting their stuff flaring up at each other at first until they can all decide who the boss is. You will sometimes have trouble makers you will have to eliminate or have to put them in TIME OUT.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

F8LBITEva said:


> You will sometimes have trouble makers you will have to eliminate or have to put them in TIME OUT.


Which is why my OB peacock is spending a bit of time out with the mbuna. He is such a jerk, but too pretty to get rid of. I am waiting until some of the Haps get larger than he is before he goes back.


----------



## HomeDawwg (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for your help dudes. Well i went and purchased a few fish and put them in my 3 footer.

I got 1 albino peacock(was in the same tank as the marbles) not sure on species
1 marble peacock
Another male peacock starting to get nice yellow colouring already (not sure on sp, forgot to write it down)
1 Lithobates - definetly a male

They have settled in quite well, i hope to introduce them into my 6footer in a couple of months once they have grown a bit 

Lets see how i go with this lot.


----------

